# Boyd's Bears Going Out of Business in Pigeon Forge



## Kozman (Nov 8, 2006)

The new big barn Boyd's Bear store in Pigeon Forge, TN is going out of business.  Discounts are now 20-75% off.  It's hard to believe they couldn't make a go of it in a town like this.


----------



## Patri (Nov 8, 2006)

There is one in Gettysburg too. I wonder how they are doing.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 12, 2006)

Kozman said:
			
		

> The new big barn Boyd's Bear store in Pigeon Forge, TN is going out of business.  Discounts are now 20-75% off.  It's hard to believe they couldn't make a go of it in a town like this.



We're locals and only visited once before they started the closing discounts. We found the staff rude and the prices high. They weren't in a great location, either. 

I checked out their sale a couple of weeks ago and still didn't buy anything. I thought they were closing at the end of October, but I've been away. I might run up there this week to see if they are still open.

Sheila


----------



## iceeu2 (Nov 14, 2006)

*I'm not surprised*

I could not believe the size of the place the one and only time we went which was back last January.  I didn't think it was marketed well, and I also thought it was difficult to find.  You really had to want to go there to find it.  And, I also agree about the high prices.  And, I'm not sure if anyone even asked to help us.

Sheila, if you go back and they have any really great bargains or if you find out a definite closing date, will you please post back and let us know about it.

What in the world will go in that place now?


----------



## eschjw (Nov 15, 2006)

I went there last Saturday and the sign at the store said that they would be closing in December. The company that purchased Boyd Bears is going to concentrate on wholesale and only have the original retail store. 
 Prices on most of the bears we wanted were 25% to 40% off. There are some 90% off items now. We got there before it opened at 10:00 AM and were able to get in and out quickly with our purchases. There was a good crowd there at the store. I think prices will go lower in December.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 18, 2006)

*Boyds Closing*

I think I was told they were closing Jan. 7 or thereabout.  I'd call to make sure if I wanted to visit.  They had a cute Cheryl Ann Cooper bear for sale 50% off.


----------



## teachingmyown (Nov 18, 2006)

iceeu2 said:
			
		

> What in the world will go in that place now?




I agree.  The place is huge!!  Plus it has a humongous parking area!!  I wonder if they built it stout enough to handle a dinner theatre, or showhouse?  It's easily large enough to be a group lodge or hotel, but would need considerable retro-fitting for the plumbing needs of such a venture.  I don't think it's located well for retail and besides there are already a large number of retail acres under roof in PF, several of them already vacant.  That said, that would still be my guess...another "mall" type shopping venue.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 27, 2006)

I went by the store Friday. Most of the good stuff is still only 25 - 50% off, but I did manage to spend a little over $20 on little things. The shelves are getting emptier, but there is still LOTS left.

The next day I found a flyer mentioning the closing in one of those endless racks you see everywhere and it had an additional 10% off coupon on it. Look for those if you're going shopping.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 31, 2006)

We went by there yesterday and my 7yo cried because there was not one single bear left anywhere. Guess we shouldn't have told him we were going to the bear store.

The cashier told me they marked down to 90% the day after Christmas and everything roared out of the store. They had some fixtures and Silverstone items left. That was about it. 

I bought two Christmas ornaments that we found in the bottom of a box of other things. 

Today is their last day, but it wouldn't be worth a trip unless you were very close by.

Sheila


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Dec 31, 2006)

*Boyd's*

I received an email from Boyd's awhile ago saying they were filing for Chapter 11 but thought they could pull out of it. I haven't heard anything else since. I assume they couldn't compete because of imports and their competition Bearington sells their bears alot cheaper with the same quality.

I am an Annalee collector as well. All their dolls were made in Meredith, NH by AMERICAN workers. Now they are made overseas which I assume was because this was the only way to keep the prices from going any higher.


----------



## TheFlush (Jul 18, 2007)

iceeu2 said:
			
		

> What in the world will go in that place now?



Dick Clark's American Bandstand.  They have a lot of well know country and rock acts (older ones) performing as well as some food.  When we were there last week Wynonna performed (did not go becuase I don't like country).  My in-laws went to see Terri Clark?? I think.  I recall Eric Burdon and the Animals being schedule for later in the year.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 18, 2007)

TheFlush said:


> Dick Clark's American Bandstand.



I've seen some of their ads and hadn't even worked up to wondering where they were located. So many of the theatres change names every winter that I don't try to keep track. I think the ad I saw this week was for Tony Orlando.

Sheila


----------

